# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Global Gathering в Минске

## JAHolper

Global Gathering Freedom Music прошёл в Минске 25 июня. Как и в прошлом году, все вернулись домой под утро - уставшие, но довольные.

Лично по мне, мероприятие своих денег не стоит. Тем более в столь сложный для страны период. Цены на билеты начинались ещё несколько месяцев назад с 60 000 белорусских рублей. Хотя по нынешнему курсу это меньше $10.

Как это было смотрите в коротком видеоролике:

----------


## Mouse

Судя по ролику - вольготно было омону и танцовщицам, а народ как-то кучей в притопочку слушал.

----------


## Mashulya

какой-то неудачный видеоролик получился, народ стоит, музыка незаводная, и где же Армин????

----------

